# Controlar Monedero con protocolo MDB con PIC



## manuel1989 (Feb 13, 2012)

Saludos amigos de forosdeelectronica como el tema lo dice necesito controlar un monedero MDB con un pic solo que no conozco mucho de este protocolo pido a alguien que este un poco familiarizado que me pueda orientar investigue un poco y se que es un protocolo serial solo que con 9 bits si saben algo agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## alexloel (Jun 26, 2012)

porque deseas utilizar este protocolo? existen otros mas faciles de emplear....


----------



## gilig17 (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola Alex, pues es el protocolo estándard para las máquinas de despacho, MDB, qué otro protocolo aplica para dichas máquinas? saludos desde México


----------



## alexloel (Ago 6, 2012)

Saludos gilig17... Si tu idea es realizar una interfaz usando un pic para controlar un monedero... pues el protocolo a emplear dependeria de tu aceptador de monedas, generalmente los aceptadores de monedas son multiplataforma es decir trabajan en rs232, paralelo, cctalk, mdb etc que son seleccionados por hardware o software...

Si lo que quieres es ponerle una interfaz a una maquina que tiene una placa electronica que funciona con MDB pues no hay de otra que utilizar dicho protocolo...

Voy a investigar sobre el protocolo MDB a ver si encuentro algo


----------



## claudio1818 (Mar 20, 2016)

hola a todos!
alguien pudo realizar alguna prueba?
actualmente estoy haciendo pruebas con un monedero cashflow 690 y una expendedora marca necta.
Leo los bits con un osciloscopio digital tektronix pero no logro entender.
alguien pudo hacer andar alguna comunicacion en executivo o en mdb? hay algun pic para hacer esto?
muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2016)

Compra un analizador lógico, hay económicos casi al precio de un pic (incluyendo horas hombre) 


Amigo lo que intento decirte es que con un analizador lógico seleccionas el protocolo y ves lo que esta pasando, o que se están diciendo los dispositivos, obviamente tienes que comprar uno que tenga dicho protocolo, sino tendrás que buscarlo en la página del fabricante....
Es lógico que un analizador fue inventado por que los osciloscopios no tienen esa propiedad...

Siquiera buscaste si hay alguno que te sirva?
Viste esto y no te sirve?
http://www.vending.org/technical/MDB_3.0.pdf


----------



## claudio1818 (Mar 20, 2016)

Dado que el protocolo de maquinas de vending mdb y executive "protocol a mei" son de 9 bits a 9600baud. No se puede usar una pc un hiperterminal o algo asi?


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2016)

No se amigo, solo estoy intentando darte alternativas, y se que es posible que si es una comunicación usart se pueda, puse un link del protocolo mdb3.0 en mi mensaje anterior pero no lo lei. Dale una buscada si no te sirve, sin la informacion directa del fabricante es muy complejo descifrar cualquier protocolo sea cual sea.


----------



## garciacalvino (Sep 14, 2021)

Hola a todos los entusiastas de la electronica, tengo una duda de como se comunican el Microcontrolador de una maquina de vending con el monedero electronico tipo compacto Ejecutivo o MBD que aparte de encargarse de la aceptacion de las monedas tambien se encarga de la devolucion del cambio, es en esencia un microcontrolador, este es un dispositivo que esta estandarizado y hay varias marcas, la conexion entre los dos dispositivos es alimentacion y un cable de TX y otro de RX, pareciera que fuera una comunicacion UART o similar
Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2021)

Yo he hecho varias Vending, pero solo uso los pulsos que envía el monedero.
No he usado los monederos que regresan cambio, pero tal vez próximamente.
En cuanto a la comunicación USART, sí he notado esos terminales pero no he visto la hoja de datos.
Los monederos los configura el dueño conforme al tipo de monedas, así que mis programas solo leen pulsos.

Sucede que cierta vez un amigo se emocionó cuando le dije que sus sistemas los podía hacer configurables por Wi-Fi o Bluetooth.
Así que usé los monederos que él tenía y solo actualicé sus antiguas tarjetas.
Ahora él puede configurar los costos, los tiempos, las leyendas, y saber el total acumulado desde su teléfono.

Si quieres saber para qué sirve el USART, busca la hoja de datos de algún monedero en particular.


----------



## garciacalvino (Sep 15, 2021)

_Gracias por la respuesta, si ya conozco ese tipo de monederos aqui en España se le dice 
validadores aunque se utilizan poco y los que mas se hacen servir son los compactos ejecutivos, es decir los que tu dices que regresan cambio
Hay muy poca informacion dobre ellos en la red y las marcas tambien son reacias a darla
Saludos_


----------

